# FDA shut down Teva/DVM Pharmaceuticals



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I edited, copied, and pasted the following statement from another site:


_FDA Shut Down Teva/DVM Pharmaceuticals (Malaseb, OtiCalm...)


Apparently, July 31, the FDA SHUT DOWN TEVA and it's "units", including major animal dermatological product maker DVM. DVM makes numerous popular items, including popular products like Malaseb Shampoo(s), Malaseb Pledgets, Oti-Calm ear cleaner, 3V and 3V HP Omega Fatty Acid formulas, and many many more._


Here's links about the subject:

Link to FDA's site


Link to VIN site

Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no! My 3V Caps!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Scary.......we think that people who make these products are doing the right thing.........I guess this isn't so!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is why it is better to stick to human grade stuff.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh no! Malaseb is the only shampoo Bella can use that won't make her claw her skin off. The bad part is I only have enough for one more bath. Maybe I can find a bottle still on the shelves somewhere.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the posting Joy. I'm surprised the FDA is even bothering with an animal pharmaceutical investigation, but pleased they are. I've used their DVM products for years and always thought of them as the highest quality. Goes to show ya', you never really know. :huh: 

By the way Joy, I love that siggie pic of Karli!! Very professional looking with that suspended on black appearance! She sure is a doll baby.  :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you use the 3V caps, Nordic Naturals and Carlson make good fish oil caps. I have had good experiences with these brands:

*People brands:*
New Chapter
Jarrow
Carlson
Nordic Naturals
Natural Factors
Symbiotics
Enzymatic Therapy
Enzymedica

*Animal Brands:*
Animal Essentials
Vetri-Science


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Oct 19 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841466


> Oh no! Malaseb is the only shampoo Bella can use that won't make her claw her skin off. The bad part is I only have enough for one more bath. Maybe I can find a bottle still on the shelves somewhere.[/B]


Here is a product line I like
http://www.dermapet.com/comparison.html


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

On the upside, it's a good thing that a gov't regulatory agency has actually intervened to protect our dogs from potentially dangerous, adulterated drugs. On the downside, who knows what brand to trust in the pet industry?!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 19 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841583


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Oct 19 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841466





> Oh no! Malaseb is the only shampoo Bella can use that won't make her claw her skin off. The bad part is I only have enough for one more bath. Maybe I can find a bottle still on the shelves somewhere.[/B]


Here is a product line I like
http://www.dermapet.com/comparison.html
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like the company, dermapet, too. I use their Eicosaderm (fish oil) and have also used some of their other products


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I was trying to order "Relief" Shampoo made by DMV and I couldn't find a place to buy any. When I went to 1-800 Pet Meds, it stated it was on a FDA recall. I couldn't find any other information, so now I know why. I also use Chlorhexiderm made by DMV, so now I need to find something else. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

like the rest of you, our vet is very sad we can no longer sell dvm products!! fortunately, there are other brands that have the basically the same products. I forget what the malaseb equivalent is, but just ask your vet. I'm sure many vets are scrambling to find replacements, but should have some great ideas OR have a supply of replacements by now, because we've known about the closure of DVM for a couple of months now. I know we've restocked our cabinets with equivalents, but can't remember all of their names yet. Good luck!
Dena


----------

